# If and How to join a local club for racing??????



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

I live in Westwood, by UCLA, and I was wondering where I could join a local club to get involved in racing. Also, are there any significant disadvantages in racing without belonging to a club or organization?


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*I'm not a racer, but*

check out socalcycling.com and labikepaths.com 

both have links to local clubs that include racing


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Velo Club La Grange is based in Westwood. You can get more information by checking the web site http://www.lagrange.org or by showing up for the Nichols Canyon ride on Sunday morning at 8:00 at Westwood Boulevard and La Grange.


----------



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

*Are you a member at Velo?*



mickey-mac said:


> Velo Club La Grange is based in Westwood. You can get more information by checking the web site http://www.lagrange.org or by showing up for the Nichols Canyon ride on Sunday morning at 8:00 at Westwood Boulevard and La Grange.


......


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I was until we moved from the westside to Sherman Oaks in late '98. The move and kids have limited me almost exclusively to early morning solo rides. When I rode with LG, it was more focused on social riding than racing. Since the time I left, it has become more focused on racing. It's a big club, so you're almost sure to find some friendly folks who will welcome you and point you in the right direction for racing.


----------

